

10 articles to better understand the financial crisis - bokonist
http://intellectual-detox.com/2008/09/27/10-best-articles-about-the-financial-crisis/

======
scudco
I can't say I took the time to read all of the articles. I will say that the
few I did read stop short of explaining root causes. Here's what I've been
passing around <http://mises.org/story/3128>

~~~
bokonist
The last two articles have an Austrian take on the root causes. I'd be curious
what you think of the last one, I think it's the best overall explanation.

~~~
mistermann
The last one is very interesting.....not entirely correct I don't think, but
one of the rare articles where someone actually tried to figure out the nature
of the things that are going on. Haven't read the other syet. But I will say
this, read the newspaper or watch the TV news, and what they generally say is
the right thing to do on there will be the exact wrong thing to do. Which is
what we will end up with I'm sure.

------
ctkrohn
Add this one from the New York Fed: "Understanding the Securitization of
Subprime Mortgage Credit"

<http://www.newyorkfed.org/research/staff_reports/sr318.html>

------
kwamenum86
Is it me or is there somewhat of a tech bubble forming as well? Very early
stages but it is there, no?

------
mingyeow
Hi there, thanks a lot for your articles! Much appreciated. :)

